# Master Forge Smoker



## rangers13 (May 4, 2010)

I am seriously considering the Master Forge propane smoker from lowes.  It seems pretty good and seems to have gotten some decent reviews here.  I know alot prefer the GOSM but i dont think I am looking to spend that amount right now (would be about 250 with shipping).  Can anyone here that has it give me some first hand knowledge of what they think of it and how it perfoms?  thanks alot.


----------



## soafung (May 4, 2010)

i bought this for my father (a birthday gift).  he has only used it twice, but really likes it.  he said it was really easy to control.  i had some of the que off of it and it was really good.  when you put it together, make sure you adjust the latches TIGHT.  he's doesn't smoke out the door at all, like others have said.


----------



## soafung (May 4, 2010)

there is this too

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93281


----------

